# i just cut some mulberry trees.



## chinolofus (May 30, 2009)

i recently cut most of the branches off of my mulberry tree in my back yard. then i cut them to about 1ft. pieces. i planned on using them for my firepit but seeing as they can be good for smoking i guess i will be using some for that. my question is how long until they are ready to use? if i cut them smaller will they cure faster? i cant split them but i can shorten them up with my miter saw. any suggestions? im in northern illinois if that makes a difference.


----------



## DanMcG (May 30, 2009)

I'd think 6 months would be good and I bet the thinner ya slice it the faster it will dry.


----------



## chinolofus (May 30, 2009)

thats what i was thinking. i was just hoping to be able to use some this summer. its already been sitting a month. where and how should i store it? right now they are just in a bunch of large storage bins in the garage. should i drag them outside on a sunny day or will the garage be fine?


----------



## reents (May 30, 2009)

You will want air and sunlight (heat) to be able to dry it out.


----------



## smoke freak (May 30, 2009)

More air will dry them faster. Get them out of the bins and out of the garage. The sun and the wind will do the trick but dont rush it. Like Dan said, 6 months...no less.


----------



## shorts (May 30, 2009)

I did the same thing...cut down a mulberry tree in my back yard.  The small branches 1-2 inches in diameter I have had sitting behind my shed
and already are showing the signs curing....cracking in the middle.  I started digging some out and it smells and tastes great in the smoker.  This is the smaller pieces that have been sitting in the sun for a month or so.  They do get a lot of sun...I will say that.


----------



## chinolofus (May 30, 2009)

looks like im going to have to find a spot to put some outside of the garage then. thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## DanMcG (May 30, 2009)

I'd think a location with a lot of sun and a good air flow around it would help alot in seasoning it...maybe putting it in an old onion bag an hanging it out of the rain? Just a thought...or did I read that somewhere here, Hmmm


----------

